# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Mar 6, 2013)

For better or worse this plant that I have had since 2008 started into growth in my refrigerator 1 month early resulting in a very early spring in my plant room. I was shocked at how many growths and flowers it produced. There are 8 growths and 10 flowers: two growths have "doubles". 





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Mar 6, 2013)

Too early!! Seriously ours blooms in June.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2013)

those pouches are about 1 to 1.5"?


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 6, 2013)

Wonderful!:clap:


----------



## JPMC (Mar 7, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> those pouches are about 1 to 1.5"?



They're about 1".


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2013)

You wouldn't want to see what comes growing out of my refrig!

Super sweet cyp!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 7, 2013)

wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

That's pretty hilarious! What else are you cooking in the fridge?! oke:


----------



## JPMC (Mar 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> That's pretty hilarious! What else are you cooking in the fridge?! oke:



Only Cypripediums: segawai, kentuckiense, and guttatum. The parviflorum was kept closer to the mustard than the others. Maybe it just had enough?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

i still dont understand it. I pulled my pleiones out because some of them were starting, now I have to check the Cyps!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2013)

JPMC said:


> The parviflorum was kept closer to the mustard than the others. Maybe it just had enough?



if the mustard was hot enough, it could probably induce some sprouting


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2013)

Very good growing JP:clap::clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 7, 2013)

wow and to think I just have some mold growing in my fridge 
NICE!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 8, 2013)

I remember seeing your plant in previous posts. It is looking wonderful - clearly a happy Cyp!

About storage in refrigerators. If you put plants in your normal fridge you likely will have problems. The issue is spiking temperature as a result of opening it. You'd be amazed how high the temperature can go after opening the door and also how long it takes to cool down again. I learned this working in a climate controlled lab where we monitored temperature - we did a few experiments to see how much opening the door to the outside influenced the lab and the results were remarkable, such that we needed to establish a protocol to mitigate the effects of opening the door!

So, get a dedicated fridge for your plants and try not to go in there very often.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 8, 2013)

Blooms look amazing.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 8, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I remember seeing your plant in previous posts. It is looking wonderful - clearly a happy Cyp!
> 
> About storage in refrigerators. If you put plants in your normal fridge you likely will have problems. The issue is spiking temperature as a result of opening it. You'd be amazed how high the temperature can go after opening the door and also how long it takes to cool down again. I learned this working in a climate controlled lab where we monitored temperature - we did a few experiments to see how much opening the door to the outside influenced the lab and the results were remarkable, such that we needed to establish a protocol to mitigate the effects of opening the door!
> 
> So, get a dedicated fridge for your plants and try not to go in there very often.



Thanks for the suggestion. If that were an option for me, I'd do it. Unfortunately, I live in an apartment with no room to spare.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2013)

what about a wine refrigerator with a glass door that you could cover with black plastic; when you want to see if anything is sprouting, you lift up the black plastic and shine a flashlight in there quickly. 
you could use the frig as the base of a table or some other shelves, or a cutting board/microwave. in my kitchen (which is pretty small) I have my chest freezer where most would have a tiny table, and I use it as a prep table, eat in the living room


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2013)

I checked and my cyps still look dormant! Whew, it would suck to have them starting while we're getting a snow storm.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice plant! My second favorite cyp.


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2013)

wow! do u put the pots in the ground during summer?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice job growing it! I struggled with keeping Cyps like this so Bravo


----------



## JPMC (Mar 8, 2013)

Justin said:


> wow! do u put the pots in the ground during summer?



No, they stay in my plant room until the fall.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 8, 2013)

One of my fears was that the early growth would cause the plant to get too floppy and weak because I tried to keep it out of the light when it wanted to grow. I think that the first image of the pant I posted on this thread looked floppy. I seem to have been worried for no good reason as the plant seems to be looking much stronger now:





[/IMG]


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 8, 2013)

What kind of mix do you have it in?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 9, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> What kind of mix do you have it in?



A mix of ~25 % stalite and 75 % seramis in a clay pot.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice display!


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2013)

looks every year more great love it. 
Congrats on that one


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 11, 2013)

Found this picture on Google. Is it like a bonsai cyp or what?


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 11, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Found this picture on Google. Is it like a bonsai cyp or what?



Some parviflorums (even var. pubescens) are just naturally small plants. I have a few like that in my yard.


----------

